# Similar experience, "stuck" in the anxiety attack?



## blastedbrainfog (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi, I'm looking for a little comfort to hear how similar my situation is to some others here...

Well, I'm sure most of us are familiar with panic attacks. When I have a panic attack I get that kind of "zooming" out of my visual field experience that is DP. Usually it passes, but with a particular attack I had last June I never felt like I "came back" into my mind fully. I'm still withdrawn.

So now I'm spending every day in this "brain fog" that feels like things are kinda fuzzy, unreal or far away. This constant sensation leads me down the path of rumination, which leads to depression/anxiety.

So yeah, I'm trying to just kinda "go with it" but it's so hard sometimes when you know you don't feel like yourself and you just can't seem to click your brain back into place. Life can be pretty hellish. I'd much rather have some physical discomfort than this inexplicable,unrelenting mental cramp.

(I say visual field because I feel like my vision is affected although I just had a comprehensive eye exam which says everything is good.)

- John


----------



## utterlyadrift23 (Feb 7, 2009)

Probably the strangest way to describe it is as if though you are walking around with a video camera and looking at the screen to see everything. That's how your vision has changed? Let me know. Because this is a symptom of derealization.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

If I'm off of my meds I am stuck in a constant state of panic. Not anxiety. But a full blow 24/7 panic attack and I can't function AT ALL. Don't know if that's what you mean but yeah.
Also, it seems like you may have DR to me.


----------



## blastedbrainfog (Jan 7, 2009)

Hmn,

I guess derealization seems more accurate. I am emotionally numb and feel divorced from myself at time, but it's my outside perceptions that seem most bizarre. I guess I can use the analogy of a goldfish bowl. I don't see things as flat or cartoony, nor do I feel out of my body or watching myself. Everything is just... off. I just call it brain fog, cause I think that's the best description.

But it's sure causing me alot of anxiety and taking the enjoyment out of life!

Edit: Like I'm a bit drunk.... but not as fun.


----------



## utterlyadrift23 (Feb 7, 2009)

I know how you feel completely. Although for me it's as if though I'm kind of looking at my surroundings on a screen of a video camera. Bit of a strange explanation...


----------



## blastedbrainfog (Jan 7, 2009)

utterlyadrift,

I kinda get your video analogy. But, life isn't in HD anymore, now it's that old crappy movie theatre with the grainy picture. That's kinda how it feels to me.

invisible.ink,

Thanks for the clarifications on panic vs. anxiety and depersonalization vs. derealization. I always kinda used them interchangably. Also, thanks for your info on the cocktail you've been having success with. I might mention it during an upcoming psych visit.

I guess I'd say I have constant derealization and mild anxiety, with some panic attacks and depersonalization effects sprinkled in during bad moments. Yay!

- John


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

blastedbrainfog said:


> utterlyadrift,
> 
> I kinda get your video analogy. But, life isn't in HD anymore, now it's that old crappy movie theatre with the grainy picture. That's kinda how it feels to me.
> 
> ...


No problem. You shoud bring it up at your psych visit (and if they don't know why you're requesting those specific drugs point them in the direction of Dr. Daphne Simeon's studies). Also, keep in mind that what works for me may not work for you. Not saying it won't work but everyone's brain chemistry is different...so yeah. You get what I'm saying. lol


----------



## newuser20 (Feb 25, 2009)

"Hi, I'm looking for a little comfort to hear how similar my situation is to some others here...

Well, I'm sure most of us are familiar with panic attacks. When I have a panic attack I get that kind of "zooming" out of my visual field experience that is DP. Usually it passes, but with a particular attack I had last June I never felt like I "came back" into my mind fully. I'm still withdrawn.

So now I'm spending every day in this "brain fog" that feels like things are kinda fuzzy, unreal or far away. This constant sensation leads me down the path of rumination, which leads to depression/anxiety.

So yeah, I'm trying to just kinda "go with it" but it's so hard sometimes when you know you don't feel like yourself and you just can't seem to click your brain back into place. Life can be pretty hellish. I'd much rather have some physical discomfort than this inexplicable,unrelenting mental cramp.

(I say visual field because I feel like my vision is affected although I just had a comprehensive eye exam which says everything is good."

Story of my life! I'd say more but its 12am lol. I know its pretty intense, this feeling. Be strong, you're worth it!

Do you want to talk about it?


----------

